#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  «Полное руководство по буддийскому пути», Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче

## Konchog Sherab

Вышла книга «Полное руководство по буддийскому пути», автор Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче
Москва, 2013, твёрдая обложка, 488 стр.
*
Презентация книги пройдёт в «Белых Облаках» 27 июня 2013 года в рамках визита Кхенчена Кончога Гьялцена Ринпоче в Москву.
Ринпоче также прочитает лекцию «Учение Будды в повседневной жизни».*
Начало в 19.00. Адрес: м. Китай-город или Чистые пруды, ул. Покровка, 4
Вход свободный.
Информация от «Белых Облаков»: http://clouds.ru/poster/prezentatsiy...ance_id=193014

В книге «Полное руководство по буддийскому пути» изложены учения буддизма в полном объёме: начиная с самых основ и заканчивая глубокими, сущностными учениями систем махаяны и ваджраяны, включая шесть йог Наропы.
Книга написана простым и доступным языком и будет интересна всем интересующимся философией и практикой буддизма. На русском языке печатается впервые.



*Об авторе:*
        Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче является одним из самых известных учителей линии Дрикунг Кагью тибетского буддизма. Он завершил девятилетний курс обучения, который включал винаю, изучение философии, воззрения, истории, логики и тибетской грамматики в «Центральном институте высших тибетских исследований» в Варанаси, Индия; он получил множество учений от таких признанных мастеров, как Калу Ринпоче и  XVI Гьялва Кармапа.  
	Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче завершил традиционный трёхлетний ретрит под руководством просветлённого Кюнга Ринпоче. За время ретрита он смог углубить и улучшить своё понимание Пятичленного пути махамудры и глубочайшего текста Владыки Джигтена Сумгона «Единое намерение» (Гончик), получив также множество других передач.


*Из предисловия Е.С. Дрикунг Кьябгона Четсанга:*

_ «В книге «Полное руководство по буддийскому пути» изложены учения буддизма в полном объёме: начиная с самых основ и заканчивая глубокими, сущностными учениями систем махаяны и ваджраяны, включая шесть йог Наропы. 
Текст основан на учениях о шести совершенствах — щедрости, нравственной дисциплине, терпении, усердии, медитативной концентрации и мудрости. Именно на этой почве цветёт дерево ваджраяны цветами шести йог Наропы — практик туммо, ясного света, йоги сновидений, иллюзорного тела, пховы и бардо.
Практика этих учений шаг за шагом приведёт нас к плоду полного просветления»._ 

глава линии Дрикунг Кагью, Е.С. Дрикунг Кьябгон Четсанг

----------

Dechen Norzang (20.06.2013), Аурум (21.06.2013), Дордже (16.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2013)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

С 24 июня (понедельник) книга «Полное руководство по буддийскому пути» будет доступна в магазине Белые Облака (м. Китай-город или Чистые пруды, ул. Покровка, 4)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

Книга «Полное руководство по буддийскому пути» доступна в интернет-магазине Dharma.ru 
Ссылка

----------

